# Raleigh Reptile Show/ Group Meeting



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys...i live in Raleigh and was wondering who all would be goin to it. Under the canopy is always there and Macspoisons was there last time...just thought maybe we could have a little group meeting there at the show...any takers...might could meet at my place depending on how quick it sells.


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

rcteem said:


> Hey guys...i live in Raleigh and was wondering who all would be goin to it. Under the canopy is always there and Macspoisons was there last time...just thought maybe we could have a little group meeting there at the show...any takers...might could meet at my place depending on how quick it sells.


When is the show?
-Scott


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd be down for a meeting or get together.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

September 5-6


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay so the reptile show is Sept. 4-5 and was tryin to see how many people were coming...i managed to get sat. off so if anyone is interested in meeting up pm me or post something here...possible cookout still depending on how many people are interested in it


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Wow!! Time flies ....

I was talking to a friend that breeds cornsnakes and ball pythons last night and she sez...."So you going to Raleigh this weekend?"

Since she's heading up friday, I told her to report back to me and let me know what the if she sees many folks vending pdf's.

I'm an outside chance, but might make the trip on Saturday and would be game to meet up. Just mention the time/spot to Tom or Jane of Under the Canopy Farms or Chris of Macspoisons. I talked all afternoon to Tom and Chris at the Columbia SC show. When it comes to talking dart frogs...time really flies. At the Columbia Expo, I arrived about noon...blinked my eyes once...and it was "closing time"! Doh!!

Hope to meet you rcteem, heavenoftreestars, or elscotto. Gotta see what wifey sez though...or negotiate an addition to my honey-do list...in order to skoot up for the day.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

ya, i dont think chris will be there as his wife is expecting a baby around this time. Jane and them are always there and marcus from sndf sent them some really nice frogs for it this weekend!!! I havent really heard from anyone yet on whos going when but as soon as i hear i will set up a meeting time. if it doesnt work out for raleigh then repticon is right around the corner in nov.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll be at the show on Saturday.  Look for a mannish, Hobbit-y gal in a tie-dye shirt, with fluffy hair and brown glasses with lime trim. That'll be me!

Best,
Ash


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

ill be there both days...sadly i have to work sat tho at 1. So ill be there at the vip entrance til bout 12. and back sunday for open. if yall can pm me tonight and i will try to set up a meeting place and time that will work out the best for everyone even if it means id doesnt work out for me


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

I am heading out of town this weekend, and I have some items for sale (see classifieds under frogs and plants/supplies - everything is still available except the pumilios). If anyone is interested I could have someone who will be here this weekend take these items and get a small commission for your trouble. Any takers? Need to know today as I leave town tomorrow.
Thanks!
gadgetbob


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay i havent heard anything but those who are going lets just meet up at 12 at the under the canopyus booth...you cant miss it...the only pdf table probably by the food area


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Hope those that went had a good time. I ended up sticking close to home. 

Sorry we didn't a chance to meet rcteem. 

What did Tom and Jane have to vend and what do you think he took back to Myrtle Beach?

Did you score any additions to your collection?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

They had some nice frogs but nothing i was lookin for really...Met a couple of people who bought their first pdf and gave them some beginer error tips i made so they could learn from my mistakes...lol Jane and them were the only pdf vendor as chris aka macs poison wife was havin a baby


----------

